# Death Grips, anyone?



## Kittymeowmix




----------



## Kittymeowmix

1000% I used to give a fuck.


----------



## angerisagift

Kittymeowmix said:


> 1000% I used to give a fuck.


and now????? 10%??? LOL


----------



## RainyDaze

mmmm


----------



## Kittymeowmix

Freyr said:


> mmmm


Is this a good series of "m"s or a bad one?


----------



## Kittymeowmix

angerisagift said:


> and now????? 10%??? LOL


Not really sure what it means, I think it means I am 1000% sure I no longer give any fucks? 1000% is impossible, but percentages above 100 are used as hyperbole you know.


----------



## creature

probability distribution curves can have an infinite value, depending on the number of possible states to choose from.. until you eliminate all possible states to 1..

; )

so.. maybe 1000% is possible..

was possible..

what the hell is going on that is so rough?

or is death grips a group?

in which case i am infinitely ignorant??


----------



## Kittymeowmix

creature said:


> probability distribution curves can have an infinite value, depending on the number of possible states to choose from.. until you eliminate all possible states to 1..
> 
> ; )
> 
> so.. maybe 1000% is possible..
> 
> was possible..
> 
> what the hell is going on that is so rough?
> 
> or is death grips a group?
> 
> in which case i am infinitely ignorant??


Death Grips is an experimental hip hop group. The video I posted occasionally flashes the words "1000% I used to give a fuck" and I have no idea what they meant by that but I like it. Nothing wrong with life, sometimes not giving a fuck is the healthiest way to deal with things.


----------



## Deleted member 125

damn this shit is awful. its like fucking dubstep but hell i might think its worse.


----------



## iamwhatiam

this group reminds me of if there was a poster band for bath salts or something lol
not saying I don't like it ttho


----------



## Kittymeowmix

iamwhatiam said:


> this group reminds me of if there was a poster band for bath salts or something lol
> not saying I don't like it ttho


I showed a different video to my buddy and he said it was like getting yelled at on the bus. :-D


----------



## mymotherisafish

Im not really into death grips, but I used to love zach hills old band hella. Dude is a sick drummer


----------



## janktoaster

I saw em a few years ago fucking brutal. Insane live


----------



## Kittymeowmix

cantcureherpes said:


> damn this shit is awful. its like fucking dubstep but hell i might think its worse.


Not for everyone. Go listen to something original like gg or leftover crack or old crow medicine show, lol.

Your opinion has been noted. I really care. <3


janktoaster said:


> I saw em a few years ago fucking brutal. Insane live


Yeah I just saw them here in Denver it was amazing.


----------



## Kittymeowmix

mymotherisafish said:


> Im not really into death grips, but I used to love zach hills old band hella. Dude is a sick drummer


Yeah, he's a damn good drummer.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Kittymeowmix said:


> Not for everyone. Go listen to something original like gg or leftover crack or old crow medicine show, lol.
> 
> Your opinion has been noted. I really care. <3
> 
> Yeah I just saw them here in Denver it was amazing.



well when you titled yer thread "death grips, anyone?" i figured that you were indeed looking for opinions. so thats what you got. im glad you really care. <3 its nice to know someone cares. and i dont listen to gg leftover crack or old crow surprise surprise!


----------



## Kittymeowmix

cantcureherpes said:


> well when you titled yer thread "death grips, anyone?" i figured that you were indeed looking for opinions. so thats what you got. im glad you really care. <3 its nice to know someone cares. and i dont listen to gg leftover crack or old crow surprise surprise!



Well I was kinda trying to find people who liked it or wanted to talk about it beyond, "me no like!" But I certainly welcome your contributions to the discourse.


----------

